# Logical Discussion ......



## daveomak (May 3, 2013)

*Man/Woman conversation*

*Woman:*

*Do you drink beer?*

*Man: Yes*

*Woman: How many beers a day?*

*Man:*

*Usually about 3*

*Woman: How much do you pay per beer?*

*Man: $5.00 which includes a tip*

*(This is where it gets scary !)*

*Woman: And how long have you been drinking?*

*Man: About 20 years, I suppose*

*Woman: So a beer costs $5 and you have 3 beers a day which puts your spending each month at $450. In one year, it would be approximately $5400 ...correct?*

*Man: Correct*

*Woman: If in 1 year you spend $5400, not accounting for inflation, the past 20 years puts your spending at $108,000, correct?*

*Man: Correct*

*Woman: Do you know that if you didn't drink so much beer, that money could have been put in a step-up interest savings account and after accounting for*

*compound interest for the past 20 years, you could have now bought a Ferrari?*

*Man: Do you drink beer?*

*Woman: No*

*Man: Where's your Ferrari?*


----------



## border city pit (May 3, 2013)

Hahaha nice[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## frosty (May 3, 2013)

OUCH!  That is officially the funniest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## black (May 3, 2013)

-


----------



## humdinger (May 3, 2013)

His decisions make perfect sense to me. I would not give up beer for 20 years just to get a Ferrari at the end...seriously.


----------



## zahlgren (May 3, 2013)

Thats great, lol


----------



## bbqbrett (May 3, 2013)

That gave me a much needed smile!


----------

